# Lelit MaraX and Niche Zero



## Zoltan (Mar 13, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

I'm considering selling (personal reasons) my set up what is a Lelit MaraX with group head thermometer and an extra naked portafilter (plus few miscellaneous as Kruve Propel, distributor, tamper, knock box, group head cleaner, etc anyway) bought from BellaBarista in May, and a Niche Zero Black grinder bought in May (on the original website) , received in August.

Could you tell me what would be a decent/fair/realistic price for these beauties?

Thanks,

Zoltan


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I would probably say £800-£850(maybe a bit more with the accessories) for the MaraX and £400-£450 for the Niche.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Jason11 said:


> I would probably say £800-£850 for the MaraX and £400-£450 for the Niche.


 Yup and they will sell quick!


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

Following...

Interested in the NZ


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

£1250 for the lot, should get it gone quickly. An immediate full set-up and around 1.5 years BB warranty left on the machine.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Considering the lead time in a niche I would think close to the new price if not in a rush just need someone who is....

sorry about the circumstances, in a similar boat myself (well would be if I had bought a boat 😒)


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I do find the Niches 2nd hand prices a bit bizarre and I know it will be down to the waiting time.

Personally I wouldn't pay more than 80% for any used item even if it was in as new condition. But you know if there's one for sale at £450 (90% of new price) it would sell in minutes if not seconds and both buyer and seller would be happy with the deal.

Disclaimer: I do own a Niche so not trying to get one on the cheap


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

if i had the cash id buy both tbh,

my only concern is the price of the machine, as there 949 new, for £100 id buy new-but saying that the machines do demand a good price used,

i have a feeling your going to sell the grinder within seconds and the machine may be a wait, esp as many wont be able to travel for pick up


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Cuprajake said:


> if i had the cash id buy both tbh, my only concern is the price of the machine, as there 949 new, for £100 id buy new-but saying that the machines do demand a good price used, i have a feeling your going to sell the grinder within seconds and the machine may be a wait, esp as many wont be able to travel for pick up


If it were just the machine I agree £850 would be a bit steep although if patient I'm sure it would eventually sell for that but with the accessories I think £850 is a fair price for both buyer and seller and it would have a transferable warranty as that's always a concern when buying used.


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks for the answers. I still haven't decided what to do as I love my set-up and nothing forces me to sell it. Neither feel I need them at the moment. I guess it's a mid-lockdown crisis, emotional 🤔😆

I just wanted to see some numbers if I finally decide it.


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

If you do decide sell Zoltan, feel free to send me a message as I'm just down the road from you in Crawley so pick up easy. That is unless I get carried away today on Black Friday 😁.


----------

